# SA - Innes National Park : Dolphin Beach



## solatree (May 30, 2008)

Had a family holiday Camping at Innes National Park - which is at the "toe" of Yorke Peninsula in SA. It faces Backstairs passage and KI to the South and into Spencer Gulf on its western and northern shores. We were camped at Shell Beach on the north western part of the Park, north of Pondalowie Bay and near Brown's Beach. Fishing was mainly land based but I did take the Lanai, "Little Blue", and launched her 3 times off Dolphin Beach. I was full of hope after my very first cast off Shell Beach on our first evening had scored a little 40cm kingfish. But off the Kayak only scored snook and tommies to 28cm. Was surprised I did not get any salmon off the yak - and had also hoped for snapper and perhaps more rat kingies. Nevertheless, I think the area has quite a bit of promise for yak fishing. There is a reefy patch at the mouth of Dolphin Bay - the swell, when large, breaks in this area. This looks pretty fishy and I caught quite a few tommies and snook around this patch, but had to keep an eye on my drift as didn't want to end up on the break. I had also heard of the possibility of snapper between Dolphin Beach and Royston Head and although I trolled several hard bodies along this stretch, I did not get a touch. Certainly worth more exploration by anyone heading down that way. Pondalowie Bay is another Yak friendly area that would be worth exploring - the camp ground there is closed until July while it is upgraded.










Land based did well on salmon and big tommies at Browns - also sweep. Also got nice mullet and several big sand flathead at other spots.


----------



## mcbigg (Jul 14, 2007)

Looks like a very fishy area. Gotta love exploring new grounds.

I've heard Browns beach come up positively in various surf fishing conversations I've had with different people over the years.

(edit: Having a closer look at the bigger bay below Pondy bay on Google Earth, the northern end of the bay looks quite reefy. I'd certainly be taking the snorkeling gear if I was in that neck of the woods.)


----------



## solatree (May 30, 2008)

Hmm - a recent post has suggested that if you visit here, perhaps be a bit wary of bigger than expected fish in this area - viewtopic.php?f=3&t=54277 and http://www.news.com.au/national/woman-s ... 6325443107


----------



## Squidley (May 8, 2010)

Howdy Andy. I'm heading to Marion Bay this weekend and doing a bit of research. Was there a reason you launched at Dolphin Beach instead of Shell Beach on this trip? Easier launch?


----------



## solatree (May 30, 2008)

It was easier to get the kayak onto Dolphin Chris. They both have stairs, but I think the stairs at Dolphin were much shorter and the car park is certainly nearer the beach there than at Shell. Google earth or Google maps will give you an idea of the relative difference. If going there again, I'd certainly try off Pondalowie and fish close to the near Island. I'd also be interested to try off Willyama Beach - good structure. Hope you have a good time. Take the SS.


----------



## Squidley (May 8, 2010)

Cheers Andy. Yep, I'm bringing that, and the extra one for my friends. I'm hoping the Willyama wreck is snorkellable, having a bit of trouble finding it though.


----------



## Berger (Aug 13, 2012)

(Edited)


----------



## GlenelgKiller (Mar 13, 2012)

Great part of the world Innes. Was over there late last year for a week but unfortunately couldn't take the yak. The whole area looks so fishy, keen to check it out over an extended period sometime. Shark Shield mandatory though I would think.


----------

